# Advice needed please



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

hi you recently sorted out a trade policy for me and my dad as we are valeters with premises. My friend has just moved to west yorkshire and i live in east yorkshire, hes asked me if i could take a van load of belongings over to him. problem is i would have to borrow a van from a friend to do so. would my trade policy cover me? cheers in advance


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm afraid not. The motor trade policy only covers vehicles belonging to you and/or customer's vehicles in your possession for valeting purposes.

You will either need to be added to your friend's policy as an additional driver for the day, or alternatively you can take out one of these dayinsure policies which will cover vans for the day.

Hope this helps.


----------

